# Average number of events



## KDB33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what the agerage number of snow storms is for around the Madison WI area that are plowable events? I cant seem to find any information any where I look.
Thanks


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

20-25 plowable is what i base my numbers on.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

we use weatherbase . com.... gives you all kinds of averages for weather in whatever area you choose


----------



## magneto259 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey B&B do you base the total plowable events off of the total number inches per season? I assume that is how you would do it. Thanks!


----------

